# BEESWAX For Sale FREE SHIPPING!!!! 2018



## The Honey Householder

:banana::wiener::doh:


----------



## The Honey Householder

I still have beeswax for sale. Just let me know what you need and I'll send you a PayPal invoice.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

We have updated our web site for bulk beeswax sales for those of you that need to buy beeswax.
Thanks for all your business over the years,

Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

Melting up capping now and we have cases of beeswax ready to ship upon order. If the web site does have a listing size that you need just email me at [email protected] and I can invoice you with PayPal.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

Change of email. My new email is [email protected]. We have cases of beeswax packed and ready to ship. You can always go on our web site and order beeswax and honey too. 

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

*Re: BEESWAX For Sale FREE SHIPPING!!!! 2019*

I have cases of beeswax ready to ship. I'm holding my prices at 2018 price until June when USPS does there price hike.

You can email me at [email protected] to order or check out our website at adropofhoney.net.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

*Re: BEESWAX For Sale FREE SHIPPING!!!! 2019*

Ordered 25 lbs of wax from Ron, the beeswax is very nice and Ron shipped it right away!


----------



## The Honey Householder

*Re: BEESWAX For Sale FREE SHIPPING!!!! 2019*

BUMP:wiener::banana:


----------



## The Honey Householder

*Re: BEESWAX For Sale FREE SHIPPING!!!! 2019*

2019 wax is melted up and ready to ship. Just go on our web site adropofhoney.net and order. Wholesale case orders come with FREE SHIPPING.


----------

